# TWH, far in the future but wondering?



## Angilina (Jul 23, 2008)

My newest Tennessee Walker mare (Harper in my "barn") is a former performance show horse, and was sored pretty heavily but is doing amazing now. If I decide to show her in any discipline, will there be a problem if she scars? I've talked to my vet and farrier, both will give signed letters saying she was in this condition upon purchase. Should I email the USDA and ask? I've already filed a complaint on her former owner (lot of good that does). She'll probably be doing hunt classes or TWH over fences, if that helps.

Thanks!


----------

